# Oprah's Puppy Mill Program



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It was hard to watch, but omg at the number of people who received an education today. I'm so glad there were so many posts here about the show. Otherwise, I wouldn't have even known it was on.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldn't have known about it either!

I have it on my DVR at home so I will be watching it later on tonight.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fabulous show. I cried through a lot of it. The scenes inside the humane society were very difficult to watch. It made me realize again how lucky my three (Lady and my two Siamese) are. All three are rescues and both Lady and Sarah were left behind when their former owners moved.

Now that Oprah has called attention to the issue, I pray we will see fewer people who come to these forums after buying a pet store puppy. I was happy to see that the Humane Society also pointed out how many puppies sold on the internet are from puppy mills.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I posted this on another thread, but I really want Ladysmom to read this. Thanks Marj. You are certainly a pioneer. Chris




I did watch the show. Ollie was sitting in my lap, I was crying and he would bark at every dog that he would see or hear. I believe the focus that she was bringing to the table was "If you want a pet, start with a Rescue". I have brought up Ollie's pedigree before and Marj responded that he may well be a puppy mill puppy. I found 2 males and 2 females on the internet and our local Newspaper from a "Family Owned" breeder. I never saw Ollie's parents. They were not onsight. His papers are CKC and the breeders phone number was marked through with a black marker. She was from Tennesee. When I arrived in Atlanta, to pick him up at a VERY upscale suberban home, he and his brother were sitting in a newspaper lined kiddie pool in the kitchen. He could not tell me how big that Ollie may or may not be. He said that Maltese can pull from any area of the gene pool. OK , I bought that. I don't think he knew. The only thing consistant about the pictures on the website was the lack of pigmentation that puppies had. No black points. Ollie's points are still making their appearance, but slowly. 

So, I held Ollie, watching Oprah, crying, saying (to Ollie) where on earth is your birth mother? I am getting a little girl soon. I have visited her. I have played with her Mom and Dad. The puppies are all CUTE, but we all have to be willing to WALK AWAY. If you smell a rat, so to speak. WALK AWAY! You are NOT rescuing that cute little puppy. I didn't walk, but if I had it to do again (though I love Ollie so much) I would have. Otherwise I am supporting the continuation of these poor mothers abuse. They likened them to cattle. I have not seen cattle treated like that! 

This is what I have learned. I have to thank everyone on this board for educating me, I knew nothing when I first logged on here. Marj, you are warrior and when you post, I feel your passion. I commend you on supporting rescues and standing up for all canines, but especially your extended knowledge about the maltese breed. 

Love and Peace,

Chris and Sweet Ollie

"You can always spot the pioneers. They are the ones with the arrows in their backs." Unknown


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's the page for today's show on Oprah.com

Oprah's Puppy Mill Show Site


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

My little Jeter is a rescue and although, I don't really know his "history" I just couldn't even begin to imagine him living in those conditions...We are so happy to have both Jeter and Deuce in our lives :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I watched the show and pretty much cried through the whole thing. My Riley is a rescue and Noelle (whom i will be getting soon is also a rescue). I just can't even imagine anyone being so cruel and uncaring. I hope that the show has educated people on Puppymills and that more people will adopt rescues and from shelters and less from petstores. I try to educate people as much as possible including my coworkers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My Tilly is from a puppy mill/pet store and I had promised that I would never ever buy from one as I've know about puppy mills for way too long. But Tilly was being starved to death and may not have lasted another week if I hadn't bought her. She was in the pet store with much larger puppies and she simply wasn't getting any food. So to me, she is a rescue although I know that both the pet store and puppy mill made money and will keep breeding and selling.

When I look at Tilly, I often think how lucky she is. Had they known that she would be an 8-9 lb. girl with good black points and no yellow at all in her coat -- they would have kept her for breeding -- I'm sure of it. And it just makes me sick to think of my sweet Tilly being used and abused in that way.

I still see "carry-over" behavior from the trama that Tilly suffered at such a young age -- being pulled from her mother, no human contact, being flown from Oklahoma when she was only 6 weeks old, then ending up at the pet store to all of a sudden be handled by all the strangers that came in and then almost starving.

I've been trying to stop puppy mills almost my entire life. It is such a sad and tragic life for a furbaby. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I only cried at the beginning. The tribute to Sophia, Oprah's doggie.

They did a great job. Touched on all the topics which concern us.
Number of dogs euthanized, spay/neuter, puppy mills, reputable breeders.

The footage was rather mild, from what I'm use to, so I was happy about
that. I was worried it would be too graphic, and viewers would turn it off.

I am sooo happy about this. 

I even left work early so I could watch it in bed with my furries. Yep, all
six of us were on the bed. And for the first time EVER, they all got along
with Lulu. 

Good job, Oprah. 

After that silly Pregnant "Man" episode, you did need some credibility here. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have always known that puppy mills are bad and do not buy from a pet shop, period. What I didn't realize is they never get to go out of their pens, it is a lifetime of being cooped up in any kind of weather, rain, or sleet or snow. No human being ever touching them or loving them and the filth and stench and disease. How in the world do these people live with themselves?? Do they not have any feelings whatsoever........it was very, very sad. Their sad little eyes and the man that rescued them said he knows when they are getting better because they wag their little tails. Not ever having the touch of love is so sad and disturbing to me. I think they should change the laws and make the puppy mills held responsible for their horrible misdeeds~~~they seem to get a slap on the hand!!!!! I'll get off my soapbox now girls........


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I commented briefly in the other thread...the show was excellent--I was choking back tears most of the time (then was contemplating choking my skin kids--they make it impossible to watch TV that late in the day--that is the "bewitching hour" in our house). Anyway, every part of it was GREAT. I thought I knew a lot about puppymills--some things I learned--that the adults NEVER leave their cages, they have never walked on the ground, when you take them out of the cage they don't even know what to do! They don't know how to walk AT ALL. That was shocking and broke my heart. Seeing mothers with deformed nipples because all they do is birth and nurse year after year after year, litter after litter. The #'s of dogs that are euthanized--one pound put down about 40 dogs per DAY. Wow, it's staggering. I have no idea what my future holds as far as more pets--I know I can't/won't get more while my skin kids are still living at home but if someday we do I will look into a shelter or rescue. I really commend all you rescue folks.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't watched it yet-but I'm glad to here from Deb that's it's not horribly graphic. I'd still watch it-but I've already seen so many graphic puppy mill videos....I will probably watch it tomorrow. Way to go Oprah for getting the word out! Cycle breaking has to start somewhere, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent show. Informative and just graphic enough, I hope, to turn people off from petstores.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I haven't watched it yet-but I'm glad to here from Deb that's it's not horribly graphic. I'd still watch it-but I've already seen so many graphic puppy mill videos....I will probably watch it tomorrow. Way to go Oprah for getting the word out! Cycle breaking has to start somewhere, right? :thumbsup:[/B]



Definately watch it, Gena. All mill stories are heartbreaking, but I do believe you can handle this.
I know you've seen much worse footage. 

They did a very tasteful job. Direct and to the point. As I've stated, touched on several issues.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, you better believe I'll be watching it  I was bummed that I had to work :biggrin: but glad that I just a few months ago got DVR so I didn't have to worry about it. I really hope it opened the eyes to a lot of people. There are soooooo many people that don't know where pet store dogs come from. I mean, we all remember the song, "How much is that doggy in the window..." I used to think it was a cute song but now, not so much!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=558931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I knew it was on, but I wasn't home.... :smpullhair: and it was killing me. So now I need to wake up at 1am in the morning...or is she on at 2??? 


I see the effects of a puppy mill every single day in Tinker. He just isn't quite "all there" and I'm guessing he was never touched or spoken to the whole time he was in the mill. He was an adult when the mill was shut down, so socially speaking, my little Tinker has missed the boat so to speak. You can tell he feels so awkard in every situation, except with his tiny little furry squeaky toy friends.

It's so sad to see him so scared of everyone - still after all this time, I am the only person in the world that he trusts....and no one is mean to him. Poor boy.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Oprah's show was very well done. I too cried through most of it. My Mogie came from a pet store. 13 years later I know better. I cried because i couldn't imagine what he went through prior to getting him or even worse, what his mother and father went through. Since, I have spoken to many a potential buyer that I've met in that shop looking at all the puppies crying from their cages. They sell puppy's less than 12 weeks old and they all seem very hyper. Now I know more of why. I usually wait outside the store and let these people know what these puppy mill buyers are doing and tht they should consult a resue or shelter for a pure bred if that's what they're looking for. It was a heart wrenching show, and i hope a lot of people watched it. I know I will never walk into that pet store again.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Oprah's show was very well done. I too cried through most of it. My Mogie came from a pet store. 13 years later I know better. I cried because i couldn't imagine what he went through prior to getting him or even worse, what his mother and father went through. Since, I have spoken to many a potential buyer that I've met in that shop looking at all the puppies crying from their cages. They sell puppy's less than 12 weeks old and they all seem very hyper. Now I know more of why. I usually wait outside the store and let these people know what these puppy mill buyers are doing and tht they should consult a resue or shelter for a pure bred if that's what they're looking for. It was a heart wrenching show, and i hope a lot of people watched it. I know I will never walk into that pet store again.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

This was very hard to watch! The only thing I think they should have done and did not do was to stress that buying ANYTHING from a pet store that sells puppies is helping support the puppy mills in a way. And also they should have stressed how we can help even when we do not want nor need to adopt a pet: DONATE!!! But to whom? I think these two things should have been made a little clearer. 

As it was the show mainly just urged everyone not to buy from breeders or puppy mills or pet stores but to adopt a rescue from a shelter or from your special breed rescue groups. I am afraid that the majority of people watching it will fall into the category of "I don't need another dog" and then do nothing to help the cause. This is very unfortunate because I am sure millions of people were upset by the real brutality of puppy mills today, thanks to this show.

Cyndi


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I received another email from the Humane Society. These are ways that we can help.

Love and Peace, Chris


Dear Christina, 

Today, "The Oprah Winfrey Show" aired an exposé on puppy mills that no doubt horrified everyone who watched.

Undercover footage showed dogs in filthy, overcrowded conditions, where they are confined for their entire lives, without human companionship or adequate veterinary care. These dogs are often killed once their reproductive capacity wanes. 

The HSUS has been investigating and fighting against puppy mills for decades. With your help, we can advance our fight to stop puppy mills and the tragic consequences of pet overpopulation. Join us by signing the Stop Puppy Mills pledge.

Here’s what else you can do right now:

If you are thinking of bringing a new dog into the family, or know someone who is, request a free copy of our puppy buyer's guide for information on how to find reputable breeders, shelters, and rescue groups. 
Ask your federal legislators to crack down on puppy mills. 
Get the word out about puppy mills: write a letter to the editor of your local newspaper. Visit StopPuppyMills.org to educate yourself. 
Download one of our Stop Puppy Mills campaign badges or banners to your own MySpace or Facebook page, blog, or website. 
Did you adopt your canine companion from a rescue group or shelter? Then order our Proud to Adopt care package. 
Download Puppy Mill Cruelty flyers and post them or give them out at your neighborhood dog park, to engage fellow dog owners and help spread the word. 
Help us place advertisements and billboards to spread the word about puppy mill cruelty. 

The puppy mill industry will thrive as long as consumers are kept in the dark about the “mass production” of purebred and designer dogs. With your help, we'll shed light on the cruelty of puppy mills and put them out of business for good. We can't do it without your help!

Thank you for your commitment to stopping puppy mills and for all that you do for animals. 

Sincerely,

Wayne Pacelle
President & CEO
The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I only cried at the beginning. The tribute to Sophia, Oprah's doggie.
> 
> They did a great job. Touched on all the topics which concern us.
> Number of dogs euthanized, spay/neuter, puppy mills, reputable breeders.
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: on your 'silly pregnant man episode' comment!
You never fail to bring some much needed humor to lighten a mood when needed. I love ya friend! :grouphug: 

I'm glad to know you too thought it wasn't as graphic as it could have been. I was afraid maybe I was beginning
to get a bit 'desensitized' to things like this. That had me a bit worried. I think there needs to be several follow up stories on this. Success stories of those who were rescued and adopted and how they have blossomed. And also on those who have been rescued and may never be quite a normal dog due to the horrors they have endured, but can still be loved and love you in return in their own special way, and how rewarding it can be for the right adoptive parent. I'm just so hoping that the more Oprah looks into this, that shutting down puppy mills will become one of her causes. Laws need to be made and Oprah has the clout, connections, and power to try to make such things happen.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I only cried at the beginning. The tribute to Sophia, Oprah's doggie.
> 
> They did a great job. Touched on all the topics which concern us.
> Number of dogs euthanized, spay/neuter, puppy mills, reputable breeders.
> ...


You summed it up perfectly and said exactly what I was thinking. Yes, viewers would have turned it off if it was too graphic and then they would have missed all that great information afterwards. It was hard to watch the dogs being euthanized but people need to be aware of that as well. I have been in our shelter many times when they were taking them out of the kennels and walking them back to "the room." Sometimes it is more than I can bare and I just have to leave. The part on Oprah's show where the white dog was walking in that room wagging his tail was tough to watch too.

I had to laugh at the part where the guy said it takes about two weeks for the puppymill dogs to turn around. They might wag their tail for the first time at two weeks but they have a LONG way to go from there. Having taken several puppymill dogs through the rehabilition process myself, it is worth as long as it takes and the rewards are unmeasureable.

[attachment=36061:male_maltese.jpg]

This is our latest puppymill reject.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I "get" the whole puppy mill thing. I have gotten all of my maltese and my bichon from show breeders. I have Oprah on TIVO, but don't know if I will be able to watch all of it or not. Most importantly, we went to dinner with friends, and my best friend had seen it and said she would never get another dog from anyone besides a reputable breeder or the humane society. Believe me.....this is a major accomplishment. I think that Oprah's cachet will be worth alot.........


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I just finished watching it (I had recorded it) .. it was sad, it wasn't as graphic - I think it could have gone into much detail but I am sure there was alot edited not to turn people off the show with the gory stuff.

Max was from a pet store, I had no idea really not to purchase a dog from a pet shop until I joined Spoiled Maltese a year ago, I would never do it again and like they said, the shelter has every breed that you can imagine or we have a list of great reputable breeders with members who have one on one experience with them - and there's always Steve and Pegs backyard to chose from ... lol  


Not so long ago, I was looking at Max's papers and it said he came from Bruller Kennels in Idaho, I rang them to speak to them, the lady said she and her husband had gotten too old for the breeding and sold their business to another lady and she runs Koenen Kennels, so I rang her and asked her about Max's parents, she told me she still had them, the mum is too old to breed anymore but the dad is still being used.

I have not idea if they are a puppy mill or not - I asked her to send me a pic of Max's parents (so I can put it in his room) - she said she would but never did ... hmmmm ???

Glad that America was alerted today - I don't even go into pet shops to look at the cute puppies anymore.

Did you guys see how cute that poor Maltese named Shrimp turned out with some TLC .. awww he could have been Max's brother - but they said he was a Malt/Poodle mix.

Ohhh yeh - totally off subject here but I couldn't help but notice how clean cut and handsome the Humane Society man was ... anyone else notice that ??? 

OPRAH YOU ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockon: 

Hey Deb - the guy who was picking up those dogs, he reminded me of you - he had 10 dogs and 3 were blind .. awwwwwwwwwww Billy had company !


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I stilll do not KNOW for a FACT to whom I should be donating money! I donate to the Humane Society on a pretty regular basis, but exactly WHAT is that doing and WHERE does that go? How can I help with the adoption and cut back on the euthanization of dogs? All this time being aware of the problem and I STILL do not have an answer to that question. 

If I feel this way, how can you possibly expect people "out there, watching Oprah" that might not even have a dog or want a dog know how to help? How much more helpless can we feel when we actually are aware of the problem, but do not know how to help?

This is my point. I do what I can, but have no clue where my donations are actually going. They could be helping to euthanize dogs picked up, for all I know. 

I care enough that I threw out good, expensive dog food because I was not comfortable feeding it to MY dog. It would have been a great donation as far as quantity (and "advertised" quality) but I figured if I would not feed it to MY dog, should a shelter feed it to theirs??? So, no.

I'm sorry. The show was very upsetting, and I had to watch it twice because Greg wanted to see it, too. And now I still don't know how to really help, since I am not in a position to adopt another dog.

I think we ALL need some better guidance so that when we want to help, and are able to, then we can feel confident that the money is going to the best place for helping save dogs' lives or stopping the abuse by puppy mills. Is this even possible??? 

Cyndi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just finished watching it :smcry: the saddest part was when they were euthanizing perfectly healthy dogs just because no one wants them and he was so cute too :smcry: I don't think I will ever forget that. it was a good show.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I just finished watching it :smcry: the saddest part was when they were euthanizing perfectly healthy dogs just because no one wants them and he was so cute too :smcry: I don't think I will ever forget that. it was a good show.[/B]


I just watched it too. I have watched the puppy mill videos online, so I was prepared for worse, but was glad to see they didn't go into too much graphic detail. I think people would have turned it off. It broke my heart to see these poor dogs being put to sleep for no reason. :smcry: 

I am so glad that Oprah covered this. Shutting down puppy mills will not happen over night, but this is absolutely a step in the right direction.

I am *SO* glad to have found this site and to know I did NOT support any operation like that. I may not have rescued, but I did purchase from a reputable breeder, and I shouldn't feel badly for doing so. I have received so much education from this site, and I hope other people won't just turn away, and will learn from everything that was shared.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I just finished watching it. Like Deb-the video of Oprah with her dog at the beginning made me cry :bysmilie: The whole thing did, but I LOST it when they showed how they euthanize a dog-I just thought of my Corky and I literally sobbed. :smcry: And that particular shelter euthanized 40 dogs a day...that's just insane!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think Oprah did a good job today. I agree that it wasn't as graphic as some videos I've seen but probably enough to make the point about puppymills and pet stores (that sell dogs). Let's hope her show will have some effect on the puppymills and pet stores.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so mad I missed this show...does anyone know when it will be aired again???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't get to see the show but thrilled that a wide audience based show such as Oprah's finally has addressed this issue!
A few years back I did a 'writing-campaign' to various mainstream shows ( and provided some links to the puppymill videos etc) suggesting they make the public aware of the puppymill/petstore connection. NBC's Dateline was one that did at least reply to me and said they'd take the suggestion into consideration.... but never did see any 'follow-up' programing.

It was in fact the Humane Society that first 'found' Naddie at the kill-shelter she was in. Apparently they visit these shelters on a regular basis and then contact various rescues to see if they can take the pooch once they pull them. It was a HS member that contacted Naddie's first fostermom in SC. Naddie was to be put down within a very short time when fostermom got that call. This HS person DID tell her she didn't know but what it might be a blessing to let her "go" as she was in such deplorable condition but fostermom told her she'd be right there and evaluate herself... and to NOT let them put her down till she had a chance to see her. She told me she even thought for a moment it might be best to let her go she was THAT bad....BUT felt she just had to give her a chance so she took her. This was just 15 minutes from Naddie's scheduled demise!!!! 
I had also spoken to the vet there in SC where the fostermom took her that first day and follow up visits ( our vet wanted some information from them) . The vet said they remembered Naddie well... said they had seen some pretty bad cases but Naddie was the worst they had ever seen! 

Though physically she had pulled thru, she still had a few issues 'mentally' when I got her, but nothing a bit of time, patience and positive reinforcement couldn't overcome. Today ,she is a happy and well adjusted little pooch and such a little doll.....one of the best pooches I've known.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm very glad she did the show but was sort of disappointed that she didn't mention that laws should be changed and that the government should have better and more enforcement of these mills. As long as the millers are left to do as they please, they will always take the low road. Basically, the only solution was to tell us not to buy from pet shops and to choose rescues for our pets. It sounds good but will take forever for that to make any difference in the lives of the mill dogs. Why can't we put the manpower and rules in place to make sure the dogs are exercised and have a certain amount of space, climate controlled living conditions, can only be bred a certain amount and up to a certain age, etc. 

And they didn't mention any education for the Amish. I found the statement so profound when the rescuer had told the Amish miller that the pup he rescued was happy in his home and playing with his children and the miller was shocked and said something like, "you mean the dog is in your house.... where you live?" This showed me that these folks must not have experienced the love and intelligence of a dog. If somehow they could get them to interact with their dogs, perhaps they would treat them better.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> And they didn't mention any education for the Amish. I found the statement so profound when the rescuer had told the Amish miller that the pup he rescued was happy in his home and playing with his children and the miller was shocked and said something like, "you mean the dog is in your house.... where you live?" This showed me that these folks must not have experienced the love and intelligence of a dog. If somehow they could get them to interact with their dogs, perhaps they would treat them better.[/B]


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry about that. To respond to your statement.

The Amish know where the puppies will eventually wind up. In someone's home. They aren't going to live at the pet store. I don't buy that, unless he was speaking of the condition of the breeder dog that he let go. Shame on them!

Peace and Love - Chris and Ollie



I care not much for a man's religion whose dog and cat are not the better for it. ~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Sorry about that. To respond to your statement.
> 
> The Amish know where the puppies will eventually wind up. In someone's home. They aren't going to live at the pet store. I don't buy that, unless he was speaking of the condition of the breeder dog that he let go. Shame on them!
> 
> ...


I wonder though if they think dogs only stay outside or in cages? Can they really imagine a dog in someone's bed, on the sofa, etc. ?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought Oprah did a great job too. I started tearing when she read the card she got from the dog at the shelter (in the dogs own words) that just broke my heart. It didn't get much better from there. I just hope this helps and more than anything I hope she takes this on as a cause. Oprah can do BIG things when she wants and this would be one of the biggest. There's still so much that needs to be addressed. More about rescues and how people can help, more about how laws need to be changed. She barely touched the surface on this one show so she needs to do more shows. I sent an email after the show and I'm sure she got a million of them, anyway I hope she did. 
There was a blog about the show I looked at and it seemed like a lot of people who do rescue posted on it. Let's all keep our fingers crossed and pray that Oprah was touched by this enough to not let it be a one time thing.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I got to watch the 1st half of the show before unexpected relatives dropped in. I thought it was well done & not so graphic as most puppymill reports I've seen. It made me very sad but I sure hope Oprah doing this show, makes a huge difference.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

It'll be interesting to follow the statistics to see if there's a significant change after Oprah's show: 

An increase in the number of dogs spayed and neutered.
An increase in the number of applications and adoptions at rescues and shelters. 
An increase in volunteers, workers, and donations at rescues and shelters.
A decrease in the number of euthanasias.
A decrease in the number of puppymills.
Fewer petstores who sell puppys
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .



rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 




Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm very glad she did the show but was sort of disappointed that she didn't mention that laws should be changed and that the government should have better and more enforcement of these mills. As long as the millers are left to do as they please, they will always take the low road. Basically, the only solution was to tell us not to buy from pet shops and to choose rescues for our pets. It sounds good but will take forever for that to make any difference in the lives of the mill dogs. Why can't we put the manpower and rules in place to make sure the dogs are exercised and have a certain amount of space, climate controlled living conditions, can only be bred a certain amount and up to a certain age, etc.
> 
> And they didn't mention any education for the Amish. I found the statement so profound when the rescuer had told the Amish miller that the pup he rescued was happy in his home and playing with his children and the miller was shocked and said something like, "you mean the dog is in your house.... where you live?" This showed me that these folks must not have experienced the love and intelligence of a dog. If somehow they could get them to interact with their dogs, perhaps they would treat them better.[/B]



There were a number of things not mentioned. I wish she would have done one of her Prime-Time
Specials. A two-hour show, that aired later.

It bothered me when Bill said, "the puppies are fine, they go to pet stores, and are adopted. It's the
mothers who suffer". Yet they did mention inbreeding, poorly bred pups. They should have mentioned
that puppy, in the pet store, you are paying big bucks for, is more than likely a mixed breed, poorly bred, with not much of a health guarantee, if any.

I'm hoping she will continue with follow up shows. Perhaps more information will surface.

I receive her email alerts, and one was asking for stories on Rescue/Shelter pups.

I'm hoping for stories like, "this puppy was purchased at a petstore and surrendered to rescue,
due to costly health issues". And, "this puppy was sold at eight weeks from a BYB, and surrendered
to a shelter when the owners found out he was deaf".

It will be a happy ending episode, about rescues in their new homes, but I sure hope they mention the entire story.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Like you all say - this was all done in a light way - there is soooo much more they can dip into - this was just the tip. 

I really think it shouldn't stop at this one show - it should be in parts and many follow ups done.

I did notice during the commercial breaks though, our local news was going to do a segment on puppy mills but I missed the news last night.

It will take time but Oprah did say that there are close to 10,000 puppy mills in America :w00t: 

I would have loved for them to have had "Tinks" photos up there - the kitchen shot alone would have horrified many people.

Oprah did say she is now a changed woman and will dedicate herself to this - so let's see what happens.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Like you all say - this was all done in a light way - there is soooo much more they can dip into - this was just the tip.
> 
> I really think it shouldn't stop at this one show - it should be in parts and many follow ups done.
> 
> ...



I agree. This mill business ripped her heart out. It wouldn't be Oprah's style to stop there.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I missed the show! Does anyone know how to get a copy of it? i was crying reading everyone's posts. Lizzie was a puppy mill breeder! I rescued her because they were "retiring" her from breeding. 

What is so amazing is how quickly she has adjusted to spoiled dog life. I guess she is making up for lost time


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559216
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having grown up and living once again in Amish country in central PA, I can tell that the Amish view dogs as livestock just like cows and horses and treat them as such. They live in cages either inside or beside the barn. I can't stand the way they treat their horses either. You will never see a horse walking pulling one of the buggies. The horse is ALWAYS at a trot or run. They have them out in all weather too. Heat, rain, snow, etc. They way they treat their animals is just one of the many issues I have with the Amish.

Rita


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

One of the interesting things about working for Comcast is that we have TVs everywhere. Every office has a TV, the call centers have TVs, etc. and they're on throughout the building most of the day.

I seldom watch TV in my office but occasionally have an important program that I want to see. So, I actually watched the Oprah Puppy Mill Story at the office while crying and crying throughout. My co-workers came into my office so see why I was crying and then they began watching and they all started crying too. :smcry: :smcry: Even the guys were trying to hold back their tears.

I agree that it wasn't nearly as graphic as so many others have been, and I do wish that it had gone further in talking about changing the laws, etc.

But -- it was a good beginning. It reached a huge audience that are now, hopefully, much more aware of the issue. Raising public awareness is the first step in dealing with this horrible issue.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I DVR'd it and just finished watching. UGH! I cried through the entire show...being such animal lovers...well it just amazes me how people can be so desensitized and just look at animals as livestock. No feelings for them whatsoever. It's heart wrenching. I'm glad Oprah did this show. People need to be educated about these issues. I have friends and family members who have gone to petstores w/in the last few years to get a pup after I tried to tell them what that more than likely meant. What it comes down to is that the education is not there...the word needs to get out there! Stop puppymills...get your dog from a rescue/shelter/or reputable breeder! 

Ok...back to the Kleenex :smcry: :smcry:


----------

